
Ask HN: How do you apply for remote developer roles? - mastrsushi
What sites do you use, what tactics if any.
======
wprapido
I get most of work through networking. Otherwise, I've found Reddit and
Facebook to be extremely helpful. Far more than LinkedIn or dedicated job
boards.

How do I go about?

I introduce myself, mention relevant experience, list references. And, mind
you, I'm not a dedicated opensource contributor. Hell, even my public GitHub
repo is dated and not that rich. Again, my target market are not tech
companies per se. I prefer being the tech guy in a non-tech company.

Mis dos centavos.

------
mijailr
I think that to have a good opportunity to get hired for a remote role you
should have a very good personal brand, your code quality and your
contributions to open source projects. Some times I receive job offers from
people that looks at something that I made on GitHub.

So I can say: "My tactics is to love what I do, share knowledge with others
and contribute to open source projects"

~~~
mastrsushi
The projects of yours that catch eyes of employers, are they industry
relevant? I've had attempts at simple things like lexers for interpreters,
stack vms, but I always get the feeling that's too esoteric.

